

Sex Worker Says She's Made 'Close To $1 Million' From Silicon Valley - flamingbuffalo
http://www.sfgate.com/technology/businessinsider/article/Sex-Worker-Says-She-s-Made-Close-To-1-Million-4435771.php

======
kilroy123
Why the hell would you ever use your credit card for that kind of transaction?
I would never visit a prostitue, but if I did, I sure as hell wouldn't hand
her my credit card.

~~~
caseorganic
I thought the same thing until I watched the video. It looks like she
categorizes the business as "consulting", which both justifies the prices and
irregular schedule of visits and charges.

Those who pay for her services see a record of purchasing a consulting service
on their credit card. Though this seems clever, she will technically have PII
data on all of her customers if she is somehow caught in the future, but the
chances of someone like her being caught may be smaller than most.

------
PAULHANNA84
\+ Hey do you take paypal? \- Yeah...actually I do... \+ Nice...so let's bump
phones and then bump uglies! \+ Oh...can you put "consulting fee" in the
notes....this is a business expense...

------
cpursley
Sounds like a startup opportunity, or does craigslist already have it covered?

~~~
noarchy
Craigslist has been out of this game for a few years now, after gov't
pressure. [http://www.wired.com/business/2010/09/craigslist-adult-
congr...](http://www.wired.com/business/2010/09/craigslist-adult-congress/)

------
mdesq
I see she accepts Square. I wonder if she accepts Bitcoin.

~~~
orangethirty
Brilliant question. How is prostitution impacted by bitcoins? If anonymous
payment is possible, how would people be prosecuted?

~~~
Throwadev
Bitcoin is too geeky for them, and probably worse than cash because they'd
need to get their money back through an exchange like MtGox. With exchanges
being required to register as MSB's/MTA's, the government might be getting
records of all cash people withdraw. Even if the government doesn't get the
data, the money has to come out through a bank.

I guess they could do prepaid CC's, but still the prostitute would have to be
pretty geeky to want to deal with the hassles involved. Do those prepaid CC's
work for everything? I tried to use one to make online purchases once and it
wouldn't work.

